# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Alpha-Pharma Oxanabol

## nuttyproffsser

has anyone tried Alpha-Pharma Oxanabol or Anavar from alpha....with good result trying to stack my Test with another good product.....for what i been reading this is one of the must fake products out their....everyone tells u stay way from it...i seen in a few sites they go for around $ to $ a box of 50 tabs 10MG...is that range be a fair price....for what i understand this is the only oral that passes well throw the liver....unlike DBOL and all the other that are very toxic to the liver. thanx

----------


## davidtheman100

No price talk allowed

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> No price talk allowed


sorry i will edit that part.

----------


## mietek

used to be one of the best labs but people are talking that it is underdosed now

and somebody is counterfeiting it so you might end up with bunk product

----------


## maddad

alpha has a website. you should have a serial number and a code to authenitcate on alpha-check

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> used to be one of the best labs but people are talking that it is underdosed now
> 
> and somebody is counterfeiting it so you might end up with bunk product


well im thinking just one box....so if it sucks i dont lose to much$$....will one box of 50 tabs be enough for one good cycle?

----------


## 2iron

> well im thinking just one box....so if it sucks i dont lose to much$$....will one box of 50 tabs be enough for one good cycle?


No they are 10 mg right

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> No they are 10 mg right


yes 10 mg

----------


## mietek

> well im thinking just one box....so if it sucks i dont lose to much$$....will one box of 50 tabs be enough for one good cycle?



you need more if those are 10 mg then you need to take around 50 - 60 mg / day to feel anything unless you want 20 mg / day that would be a waste.



Here is labmax test I did when I was looking for anavar , only one from 4 sources was the real one


it is hard to find the real thing.

----------


## nuttyproffsser

so u would need 3 boxes at least....thats expensive for a product thats highly counterfeited or bunk batch....thats why im asking if alpha-pharma product has a good track record....also can any of the vets post the proper cycle for this product and PCT...taking one injection of test cyp 250ML a week. thanx guys

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> you need more if those are 10 mg then you need to take around 50 - 60 mg / day to feel anything unless you want 20 mg / day that would be a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is labmax test I did when I was looking for anavar , only one from 4 sources was the real one
> 
> 
> it is hard to find the real thing.


can u PM the brand that check out?

----------


## xLoganx

> you need more if those are 10 mg then you need to take around 50 - 60 mg / day to feel anything unless you want 20 mg / day that would be a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is labmax test I did when I was looking for anavar , only one from 4 sources was the real one
> 
> 
> it is hard to find the real thing.


Man... that's nuts!

----------


## michael30

From the research ive done. Alpha pharma is a company licensed to export medication in mumbia india. Who has there products manufactured by navdeep bioceuticals which is a licensed pharmaceutical manufacturer in india.

----------


## aseadweller

*Read our rules before posting again.*

----------

